# ASUS Z97-A and M.2 SSD



## CB. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi there,
i am in the planing stage of my new rig. Nothing high end but some questions arised regarding the M.2 ssd's and how to implement it on the ASUS Z97-A
for best performance. I am a bit puzzled about the pci lanes on the internal M.2 interface and the bandwith reduction it would cause with sharing other pci slots. Is there a matrix for a clear oversight?
I am planning to use the graphic card on the PCI 3.0x16.
The ASUS Z97-A manual states, that the M.2 slot is sharing pci lanes with PCI 2.0x1x slots for max. speed of 10GB/s.

The M.2 SSD will be Kingston HyperX Predator

HyperX Launches High-Performance PCIe SSD | Kingston Technology

Q:
Should i go for the native M.2 slot with HyperX M.2
OR
with HyperX and the Optional HHHL- Adapter for standard PCI slots for higher
bandwith?
What will be the drawback by using the standard PCI slots?

Thanks for your answers!

Christian


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

With the fast speeds of SSDs, its hard to recommend to move towards a PCIe SSD due to the higher costs.

I'd recommend just getting a normal SSD.

If you really want the M.2 SATA, then I'd go for the one you listed as reviews show it as a good performer. Intel also makes a similar unit.


----------



## CB. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Masterchief,
thanks for your reply. I am fully aware of the cost issue!
The ASUS Z-97-A M.2 port is not SATA it is PCI2.0x4 and is shared with two PCI2.0x1 and the SATA Express port and is "limited" to 10Gb/s.

*The initial question are still unanswered.*

Q:
Should i go for the native M.2 slot with HyperX M.2
OR
with HyperX and the Optional HHHL- Adapter for standard PCI slots for higher
bandwith?

What will be the drawback by using the standard PCI slots?

Thanks

Christian


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go for the HyperX unit with the optional card.

There shouldn't be any drawbacks.


----------



## CB. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Masterchief,
thanks for your reply. Is there any reason or explanation you would go for
PCI witht the HHHL-Adapter rather then using the M.2 port?

Info:
ASUS Z170-A offers up to 32GB/s on the M.2 port.

Thanks!

Christian


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It depends on the CPU you are using and any added controllers on the board as to how many PCI-e lanes are available.
Generally the CPU will supply 20 lanes, 16 of those can be taken by the GPU in the PCI-e3 x 16 slot.
If the adapter card has a built in controller this can leave additional lanes for other purposes.


----------



## CB. (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for your reply!

This leads me to ASUS Z170-A which has full 32GB/s bandwith on the M.2 socket.
So this will be my choice!

Christian


----------

